# Mahindra 3510 HST Low Power



## Maddie-the-Mahindra (Aug 9, 2021)

I have an '05 Mahindra 3510 HST. I love the tractor, but I have noticed that when I push on the throttle in M or H, the throttle pushes back and the tractor doesn't want to move. When the tractor gets warm (a long day of running) it begins to lose power and does it even in L. All the hydraulics seem to work fine (loader, PTO, etc...) but the low power makes me wonder if I'm not getting full hydraulic power and I don't realize it.

I think its a separate issue: but when I let off the reverse pedal it continues to roll until I step on the brake. Not forward though.

This is my first tractor and while I am a competent mechanic, haven't worked on a tractor before. Appreciate any help from folks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy, welcome to the forum.

When you say you push down on the "throttle" and it pushes back in M and H, are you referring to the HST pedal?

When you say it is losing power, is the engine bogging down, or is it the hydrostat not responding?

The reverse pedal may need adjustment, it is not returning to the neutral position.


----------



## Maddie-the-Mahindra (Aug 9, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy, welcome to the forum.
> 
> When you say you push down on the "throttle" and it pushes back in M and H, are you referring to the HST pedal?


Yes, when I step on the pedal (either forward or reverse). And when I say 'pushes back' I mean the pedal provides physical resistance it doesnt in normal, Low operation.


BigT said:


> When you say it is losing power, is the engine bogging down, or is it the hydrostat not responding?


Engine bogs down and it almost dies and it doesn't go anywhere. If I up the hand throttle that helps, but doesnt fix the issue. If I get through it and the engine revs back up and the tractor moves then its ok, but feels weak (cant make it up ANY incline at all, and may struggle on level ground.)


BigT said:


> The reverse pedal may need adjustment, it is not returning to the neutral position.


Thanks! I will look this up in the shop manual. Hopefully not a big deal to perform.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Per chance you don't have the brakes engaged? Kubota don't have a brake on light and I've done that myself, more than once.


----------



## Maddie-the-Mahindra (Aug 9, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Per chance you don't have the brakes engaged? Kubota don't have a brake on light and I've done that myself, more than once.


Negative on the brakes. Good thought though.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Your brakes are stuck. There is an interlock to prevent movement with the brakes set, that's why your HST pedal pushes hard. That's why the engine dies...


----------



## Maddie-the-Mahindra (Aug 9, 2021)

Any 


BigT said:


> Your brakes are stuck. There is an interlock to prevent movement with the brakes set, that's why your HST pedal pushes hard. That's why the engine dies...


Any chance it could be a worn HST? That's what I am really worried about, I dont have $6500 to buy a new one....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What RPM are you running your tractor at? You may also want to make sure all your hydraulic levers are actually moved back to neutral. I had a remote lever stuck just out of neutral and it did bog the tractor down.


----------



## Maddie-the-Mahindra (Aug 9, 2021)

pogobill said:


> What RPM are you running your tractor at? You may also want to make sure all your hydraulic levers are actually moved back to neutral. I had a remote lever stuck just out of neutral and it did bog the tractor down.


I usually run the tractor ~2000-2200. Good thought on checking the valves. I have a slight leak in one bucket lift cylinder, might be time to think about rebuilding some valves


----------



## Maddie-the-Mahindra (Aug 9, 2021)

Follow-up on this: issue turned out to be air in the hydraulic lines/hst. I found another post with the exact same symptoms I was having and that turned out to be trapped air. I followed the procedure in the manual first, then one I found online for lawn mowers. I followed both and my fluid level dropped significantly, took another gallon or so to top it back off. 

That fixed the majority of the issue, I still need to check on the brakes as those may be dragging. I was also able to adjust the forward/reverse run-on to get it about dialed in - may need one more tweak to it but its close. 

Appreciate folks help on this one! Next I need to tackle the front axle leaks


----------

